# Which Stat do you prefer



## labmad (Sep 23, 2007)

Ok peeps - just looking at people's general census on which stat you use for controlling mats, whether it be for a reptile or even an incubator (if you use a homemade one)

Thought it would be easier to do as a poll, but feel free to post your experiences and comments within the thread, inc pro's and cons if you've experience in using them

I currently use on/off stats for my mats.....but am SERIOUSLY considering moving over to 'pulse' stats as I would have thought these would provide a much more steady and constant temp for whatever the intended purpose as they don't actually switch off.....whereas the on/off stats switch off once the desired temp is achieved and then switch back on when the temp drops under the desired temp.......

Feel free to chip in peeps : victory:


----------



## Declan123 (Dec 29, 2007)

Dimming Thermostat for me


----------



## labmad (Sep 23, 2007)

Declan123 said:


> Dimming Thermostat for me


Sorry being a bit dim but I thought Dimming stats were for light sources ie Bulbs :blush:


----------



## labmad (Sep 23, 2007)

I voted on/off stat as this is what i use at the minute.......was also gonna vote pulse stat as I think I will be using these in the near future....but didn't realise I could only vote once :blush:


----------



## chamman (Nov 14, 2007)

this is a bit pointless because you dont choose a stat because you like it? you have a mat stat if you have mats, a dimmer stat for bulbs and on off or pulse stats for ceramics! you only have a choice on what brand ie habbistat, microclimate, cobrastat ect ect 
:crazy:


----------



## labmad (Sep 23, 2007)

Cheers for voting peeps....would be great for those that vote 'Other' if they could say what in the thread so everyone esle gets an idea

Also people the vote any other of the options feel free to mention in the thread your experiences, pro's/con's etc etc......just so that eveyone reading can get a GREAT insight into as much info as poss to give eveyone more knowledge and options 

Thanks Again


----------



## jamie-c (Nov 16, 2007)

i voted on/off mat stat but i also have a pulse on couple of strips i have


----------



## labmad (Sep 23, 2007)

chamman said:


> this is a bit pointless because you dont choose a stat because you like it? you have a mat stat if you have mats, a dimmer stat for bulbs and on off or pulse stats for ceramics! you only have a choice on what brand ie habbistat, microclimate, cobrastat ect ect
> :crazy:


I think the thread asks for peoples chioces and experineces, yep your right mat stats for mats, dimming for bulbs, BUT think you'll find pulse stats can be used for mats aswell as ceramics........but I don't mind if you tell me I am wrong on this :blush:

Thanks for you 'input' anyway :whistling2:


----------



## chamman (Nov 14, 2007)

labmad said:


> I think the thread asks for peoples chioces and experineces, yep your right mat stats for mats, dimming for bulbs, BUT think you'll find pulse stats can be used for mats aswell as ceramics........but I don't mind if you tell me I am wrong on this :blush:
> 
> Thanks for you 'input' anyway :whistling2:


what im getting at is i think the poll has been worded wrong. you could have 100 people vote mat stats because they all have geckos and 1 person vote dimmer stat because they own a cham and wouldn't use a mat stat?

the poll should be:
which brand of stat do you prefer? and why?
1. habbistat
2. microclimate
3. cobrastat
4. ect ect


----------



## chamman (Nov 14, 2007)

sorry me being thick i didnt read the full question:whistling2:

Which Stat is preferred for mats/incubators


----------



## labmad (Sep 23, 2007)

chamman said:


> sorry me being thick i didnt read the full question:whistling2:
> 
> Which Stat is preferred for mats/incubators


What you like :lol2:.......I guess what I am getting at with this thread is that I see different questions and threads about stats and mats etc etc

People tend to stick mat stats on the on/off because they think thats all they can use but pulse stats can also be used.........

I am just wondering if people think 1 is better than the other.....as the more I think about it I feel that a pulse stat would do the job better than a mat stat....but this is just my opinion........I know someone, can't remember who, uses a pulse stat on their incubator as the mat stat could cause temp fluctuations which may poss be detrimental to the eggs.....maybe a small chance, nevertheless, it's possible......

Maybe I have worded it wrong or could have gone from a different angle....ah well.....can't win em all :lol2:


----------



## labmad (Sep 23, 2007)

Cheers for the peeps who put a vote in........even though not that many have cast to date it's quite interesting that 'pulse' stats seem to be the preferred choice looking at the poll resluts thus far.......may give people another option to the traditional mat stat or may just give people that bit of insight that people do use other stats other than 'on/off mat stats'.....as I know when I first got into reps I thought that mats could only be used with 'on/off stats'.......hey your learn every day :lol2:

Anyway, I'm off and gonna buy a pulse stat to use within my collection or poss my homemade incubator :whistling2:


----------



## odyssey (Oct 23, 2006)

i voted dimming, as it is the only one that can be used with bulbs,mats,che's.


----------



## labmad (Sep 23, 2007)

odyssey said:


> i voted dimming, as it is the only one that can be used with bulbs,mats,che's.


Cheers mate......but was wondering what people preferred for mats/incubators rather than bulbs etc :blush:

No worries dude :blush:


----------



## labmad (Sep 23, 2007)

Looking like people use pulse stats then .....more than the 'mat stat' (on/off)


----------



## labmad (Sep 23, 2007)

Just ordered a pulse stat, so I will use this aswell as an on/off stat and make my judgement from there if I can.......


----------



## sparkle (Mar 21, 2007)

the hting is it depends what its for

pulses are good for perfect temp holding but not on light bulbs...

so pulses for ceramics or incubator mats
mat stats for mats
and dimemrs for lightbulbs lol


----------



## Scoffa (Nov 23, 2006)

Microclimate DL1 without the night time drop keep a constant temp and I think are dimmer stats.


----------



## ern79 (Jul 26, 2007)

ive found microclimate to be really unreliable, out of the 9 i have owned (including the repalcements) 5 have packed in on me and one was on a n incubator, i would go for habistats, you cant go wrong with a 5 year guarantee! im a bit confused about one thing though, i have a mat stat running a heat lamp, people here have referred to them as on/off stats but my bulb is running constantly and gives the required temp, so whats going on there?


----------



## labmad (Sep 23, 2007)

sparkle said:


> the hting is it depends what its for
> 
> pulses are good for perfect temp holding but not on light bulbs...
> 
> ...


This thread/poll is only referring to stats for controlling mats/incubators.....but cheers for pointing the info out, all knowledge : victory:


----------



## labmad (Sep 23, 2007)

sparkle said:


> the hting is it depends what its for
> 
> pulses are good for perfect temp holding but not on light bulbs...
> 
> ...


Just adding on really.......as you say pulse stats are good for perfect temp holding I would put that pulse stats are good as you say for the above but also are good for mats.......as they are great for holding a temp......obviously depends on what you intend to keep but for me it's leo's so these stats would be great.....I know some people like to drop the night-time temps for leo's and some just keep it the same temp.....having siad this I think some pulse stats do come with the facility to accomodate night-time temps aswell as daytime, so all bases covered 

So, yep I agree with your comments sparkle ....but would put either mat stats OR pulse stats for heatmats


----------



## labmad (Sep 23, 2007)

Looking at poll results it would be good for people that voted 'other' to come forward and elaborate a bit as to their choices or opinions......not saying anyone is right or wrong just interested in gaining further knowledge 

I think 1 or 2 may have put dimming stats, which I thought were geared towards bulbs....rather the mats.....but feel free to pass on your knowledge as I like to know if I am missing out on any knowledge that may be useful one day 

Thanks for taking the time to be involved eveyone


----------



## lisa33 (Feb 28, 2008)

I voted pulse stat : victory:


----------



## Husky (Jan 29, 2008)

bulbs on dimmers! not failed on me once! matts suck big time!


----------



## labmad (Sep 23, 2007)

Husky said:


> bulbs on dimmers! not failed on me once! matts suck big time!


erm.....'mats sucks'.......they seem to do the job for my leos perfectly thanks..........

please carefully read my initial post in the thread.........thanks:whistling2:


----------



## Plutino (Aug 5, 2007)

really depends what you're keeping

Of course, pulse stats are going to keep a more constant temperature for a heat mat or anything else vs a mat stat, but question is, is that desirable, and is it cost effective. If you keep something that is very particular to temperature fluctuations, you don't have a choice, you need a pulse stat. If you keep something that is more hardy and would have a good deal of fluctuation in their natural habitat, it may not matter, or it may actually be beneficial to have those temperature fluctuations. If it doesn't matter, go with the cheaper one as you're not gaining anything from spending more money. Some people have claimed that in some species, eggs that are incubated with fluctuating temperatures from a mat stat result in stronger hatchlings than those kept at a constant temperature.
I said other because the OH's always incubated with a fish tank heater with built in thermostat and it's worked well for over 10 years for her corns. Perhaps some of the more delicate species I'd consider swapping to a mat/pulse option if I chose to breed them.

Logic is fun


----------



## labmad (Sep 23, 2007)

Good advice there mate : victory:



Plutino said:


> really depends what you're keeping
> 
> Of course, pulse stats are going to keep a more constant temperature for a heat mat or anything else vs a mat stat, but question is, is that desirable, and is it cost effective. If you keep something that is very particular to temperature fluctuations, you don't have a choice, you need a pulse stat. If you keep something that is more hardy and would have a good deal of fluctuation in their natural habitat, it may not matter, or it may actually be beneficial to have those temperature fluctuations. If it doesn't matter, go with the cheaper one as you're not gaining anything from spending more money. Some people have claimed that in some species, eggs that are incubated with fluctuating temperatures from a mat stat result in stronger hatchlings than those kept at a constant temperature.
> I said other because the OH's always incubated with a fish tank heater with built in thermostat and it's worked well for over 10 years for her corns. Perhaps some of the more delicate species I'd consider swapping to a mat/pulse option if I chose to breed them.
> ...


----------



## Husky (Jan 29, 2008)

labmad said:


> erm.....'mats sucks'.......they seem to do the job for my leos perfectly thanks..........
> 
> please carefully read my initial post in the thread.........thanks:whistling2:


ahh, ok, get it now! but i stand by original comment, matts do suck!


----------



## Crownan (Jan 6, 2007)

On/Off stats are shit...........period.


----------



## labmad (Sep 23, 2007)

Crownan said:


> On/Off stats are shit...........period.


Thats what I like......straight to the point...no messing :lol2:

Mu pulse stat just arrived today.....but thinking about it now I am gonna use a pulse for my incubator and another one will run my 12 mats for the leos......when I have the spare cash to get another that is :blush:


----------

